Why is it so hard to become a successful developer - Season_prog
======
sharemywin
define successful? to me gainfully employed is a pretty successful developer.

~~~
himom

        #ifndef SUCCESSFUL_H_
        #define SUCCESSFUL_H_ 1
        #ifdef __cplusplus
        extern "C" {
        #endif
        int will_code_for_awesome_benefits(void);
        #ifdef __cplusplus
        }
        #endif
        #endif /* SUCCESSFUL_H_ */
    

I guess the OP implies there’s a difference between a contractor making say,
$45k USD/yr, with an unsteady existence of temporary work and an SA/SWE-
SRE/TPM/SRM at Alphabet making $325k/yr in a fairly-cushy, mostly certain job
with full-time benefits.

------
oceanghost
Fundamentally, because we are judgemental and this is the only industry where
experience is a bad thing.

As soon as you slide out of the expected norms of the group, you're dogshit.
Those norms including--dress, age, ability to binge drink, working 70 hour
weeks...

God forbid you not spend your weekend learning the latest JS framework.

~~~
sharemywin
Little bitter? too bad I 100% whole hardly agree. Going from single to married
with kids changed my views on a lot of society and coding in particular.

~~~
oceanghost
Yea, I suppose I am bitter. When I had my first child, my employer tried to
see how much abuse I'd take because they knew I was the only wage earner for
my family.

